# Help my mantis is shaking



## Giant Asian mantis lover (Aug 4, 2017)

Please help me.
My mantis is shaking, I don't no if it's me moving around or it's her!


----------



## Giant Asian mantis lover (Aug 4, 2017)

ONE OF HER EYES ARE BLACK ITS NOT THE LIGHT IT HAS GONE A BIT BLACK I WILL POST A PHOTO PLEASE HELP! Sorry that it's not clear it the best one I could get


----------



## Giant Asian mantis lover (Aug 4, 2017)

Here


----------



## basin79 (Aug 4, 2017)

You need to stop making a new thread everytime you have a problem. It looks like your mantis has indeed damaged that eye. They're extremely soft any a moult. You shouldn't be handling it. It only shed yesterday.

Also this is the wrong section.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Giant Asian mantis lover (Aug 4, 2017)

basin79 said:


> You need to stop making a new thread everytime you have a problem. It looks like your mantis has indeed damaged that eye. They're extremely soft any a moult. You shouldn't be handling it. It only shed yesterday.
> 
> Also this is the wrong section.


Basin I. An clearly see that she has damaged her eye and how is this the wrong section?


----------



## WeightedAbyss75 (Aug 4, 2017)

Giant Asian mantis lover said:


> Basin I. An clearly see that she has damaged her eye and how is this the wrong section?


This should be in bugs and other insects, not the arachnids and true spiders section. Also, that eye looks very strange. I have no idea why it would be shaking either. Hopefukly it turns out ok, being able to walk and stand is a good sign though

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## VolkswagenBug (Aug 4, 2017)

Yeah, the eye is bruised for sure. Could be from handling, could be from a molting injury. Be very careful, and honestly, I wouldn't recommend handling her at all right now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Giant Asian mantis lover (Aug 4, 2017)

It wasn't from handling I was really careful about handling her it was just I was really worried and I wanted to get a good photo


----------



## Giant Asian mantis lover (Aug 4, 2017)

The shaking thing it's just her mimicking her surroundings


----------



## Mantis dude (Feb 20, 2022)

i have same problem too


----------

